# Transfer Switch Question



## ecoalex (Sep 14, 2016)

Transfer switch -Generac 6377

Generator- Generac 4000EXL

See photo links below

This is not a typical application, as the installation is in a 1976 meter main panel - 200 amp breaker that runs to the house,with only a buss bar well pump circuit breaker next to it .The main panel is at the house.

Due to the situation, I decided to connect to the main breaker lower terminals , and the lower terminals on the well/ garage sub panel breaker.

I omitted the utility switch , and only use the power transfer (generator) switch.

I shut off the main breaker, and the well/sub panel breaker before I start the generator, and flip the generator transfer switch.

I tried this set-up - well/sub panel connected only

1 Shut off well/sub panel breaker
2 With generator powered -up switched on the transfer switch
3 The sub panel shows 240 vac on the breaker buss bars
4 The garage is fully powered
5 The problem - a 240 v circuit from the garage sub panel going to a 2 hp irrigation pump does not operate the pump
6 There is 240 v across the pump breaker terminals at the sub panel
7 There is 120 v to the pump relay at the pump
8 I assume there is 240 v to the pump.
9 The pump doesn't run.
10 When the transfer switch is shut off, the utility power turned on at the breaker to the sub panel, the 2 hp irrigation pump runs as normal.
11 The 4000 EXL generator has many times powered the 2hp irrigation pump when the power has been off, no problem, by direct wiring the motor.
12 The well pump does power up with the transfer switch flipped.

What could be the reason the irrigation pump doesn't run with the transfer switch on, and utility off?

Any help appreciated.

https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8300/29650012486_a01ea82672_b.jpg Main/Well/sub panel breakers

https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8170/29394789780_d835ddf3e0_b.jpg Transfer switch

https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8396/29394791270_af4ea9371b_b.jpg Generator


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Check the voltage at the pump, your number 8. 
Is the pump relay actually turning "on"?


----------



## ecoalex (Sep 14, 2016)

Due to the small size of the generator, and distance to the pump-300ft, and the size of the wire-#10 ,I have decided the problem is line loss.I have a 1 hp submersible well pump further from the generator, but it operates well.My only answer is line loss.The 2 hp irrigation pump relay and motor sound like too low amperage to run properly.The well pump further from the generator has #6 wire to it, and works fine. I used #10 stranded copper wire from the transfer switch to the breaker connection, the power cable to the switch is #10 also.The generator is rated at 6500 watts starting, 4000watts continuous, @ 20 amps.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## ecoalex (Sep 14, 2016)

I borrowed a 5500 watt generator, it ran the 2 hp irrigation pump from the transfer switch so the problem was line loss, as the 4000 watt generator did run the 2 hp ok when it was direct wired.


----------

